# Pokemon?



## Steel_Wolf (Apr 28, 2010)

I know that it seems childish but I have pokemon HeartGold and I will most likely get Pokemon Black when it comes out in America. I was wondering if somebody wanted to trade or just battle. If you do want to trade I would like to get all of the eevee evolutions that I can't get in this game, such as Leafeon and Glaceon, and any other pokemon I can't get.

My name: ZIGGY
FC: 4168 6850 4859


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Ha ha ha, Pokemon's for babies, didn't you know? :roll:


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha ha, Pokemon's for babies, didn't you know? :roll:



Dammit, I've been a baby all my life. >.>


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll add you and share my name when I get a USB adapter so I can play on wi-fi (stupid WPA vs WEP weirdness)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha ha, Pokemon's for babies, didn't you know? :roll:



Says the furfag who still plays it. 

Yes, I saw your posts on the other thread. No use resisting, blame my cunning fox


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha ha, Pokemon's for babies, didn't you know? :roll:



inb4 babyfurs


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Well leave your name and FC.

And yes I am a babiez


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Says the furfag who still plays it.
> 
> Yes, I saw your posts on the other thread. No use resisting, blame my cunning fox


I'm pretty sure I take the game more seriously than anyone else here; how sad is that?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm pretty sure I take the game more seriously than anyone else here; how sad is that?



Not sad at all. Everyone's into something. You're into pokemon as much as I'm into dog dick-porn. lol


----------



## Apollo (Apr 29, 2010)

Err...
Nickname: Henri (not sure it really matters though)
FC: 3996-9174-6735


----------



## Chmat (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't get it really, its the same game! Just a few minor graphic upgrades, remove some pokemons here, add some there, add 1 new feature but keep the same concept for one billion years = profit?

I'll stick with my ancient Pokemon Red and fuck with Missingno. and my out-of-battery gold.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 29, 2010)

maybe it is childish... i mean, the game kinda is marketed towards children. but to be completely honest if you enjoy playing it what's the harm? 

frankly, it has a lot more depth in gameplay and new additions to the whole thing (well, since i got back into it.. last game i played was silver for the GB) so, yeah, it may be a little juvenile but a good game is a good game nontheless. hell, i've been playing mine pretty much solid when i can since i got it more than a month ago. few games have that sort of appeal to me since i tend to get bored with them. hell, the last game i played this much was "the World Ends with You." 

i am sure i'll lose interest at some point, but i'm not nearly close to that level yet.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 29, 2010)

I like how even though the OP was just asking for people the trade/battle with, this thread derailed into "do you love/hate Pokemon". :|


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

HenriW said:


> Err...
> Nickname: Henri (not sure it really matters though)
> FC: 3996-9174-6735



I guess it doesn't. But I like to just make sure

I forgot to ask when people can trade
Leave that too


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 29, 2010)

Trading is for little kids.

All the hardcore players EV train until their mons are bulging freaks, ban hundreds of them then tourney battle.
FOR RESPECT.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Trading is for little kids.
> 
> All the hardcore players EV train until their mons are bulging freaks, ban hundreds of them then tourney battle.
> FOR RESPECT.


None are banned. They're just placed in different tiers.


Chmat said:


> I don't get it really, its the same game! Just a few minor graphic upgrades, remove some pokemons here, add some there, add 1 new feature but keep the same concept for one billion years = profit?
> 
> I'll stick with my ancient Pokemon Red and fuck with Missingno. and my out-of-battery gold.


Go play Pokemon Mystery Dungeon or Pokemon Ranger or something.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

The only problem I have with Pokemon games is that they never let you go back into the older regions (except Gold and Silver) to catch all of them for realz.


----------



## Xyaa (Apr 29, 2010)

My problem is some legendaries in the main series are only avalible through events.


----------



## Chex (Apr 29, 2010)

My love for pokÃ©mon has endured for over ten years. I don't know why. But I still enjoy being able to say "TYPHLOSION. KICK THAT OTHER GUY'S ASS."

I can usually trade/battle mornings, around 9-2ish (GMT -7). I'll PM FCs once I grab up my games.


Also, FUCK YEAH POKÃ‰MON RANGER.  :|b


----------



## Lunao (Apr 29, 2010)

I would gladly trade/battle over the internet if it wasn't for my internet security not supporting the DS.  I haven't looked but is there an adapter for the Wii that allows the DS to connect to the internet through that?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh man, the second Pokemon Ranger game... I'd forgotten about that.

Me: "Oh boy! I get to be Ranger in a whole new game!"

Game: "You will GO TO SCHOOL and watch your character BE IN SCHOOL for ages and ages and a--"

Me: " >:C "


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Instant replay codes....solves everything.


----------



## Agathos (Apr 29, 2010)

ENTIRE THREAD EES BABIEZ!

I'm guilty too. I own almost all pokemon versions from Red and Blue up until now with Heart Gold. :I


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yay Pokewalker! I think it's cute when it talks about your stroll when you return from one and send them back to the DS! *xD!!*


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> The only problem I have with Pokemon games is that they never let you go back into the older regions (except Gold and Silver) to catch all of them for realz.


But... one of the main concepts of Pokemon is to trade with other people. It wouldn't be as rewarding if you could catch all of them in one game.





Xyaa said:


> My problem is some legendaries in the main series are only avalible through events.


Why is this a problem? It makes those legendaries special.


----------



## Tao (Apr 29, 2010)

Lunao said:


> I would gladly trade/battle over the internet if it wasn't for my internet security not supporting the DS.  I haven't looked but is there an adapter for the Wii that allows the DS to connect to the internet through that?



There was a USB Wifi thing, but they recalled it. As far as I know, they still work if you have one but if not, ya gotta get your own home wifi. You could try Books a Million wifi or some such, but that's not reliable.

Also, I owned Crystal but never played it. Now I played Soul Silver a bit but it's all new to me. The last game I played besides Silver was Pokemon Stadium 64 and Hey You Pikachu. Good times.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

Faris said:


> Hey You Pikachu.



Fucking awesome


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

I never was able to get agumon. D:

BTW, it's PokÃ©man not Pokemon. D:


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But... one of the main concepts of Pokemon is to trade with other people. It wouldn't be as rewarding if you could catch all of them in one game.Why is this a problem? It makes those legendaries special.



Well I would mostly just like to go to the older regins



Taren Fox said:


> I never was able to get agumon. D:
> 
> BTW, it's PokÃ©man not Pokemon. D:



Technicly its Pocket Monsters not PokÃ©man


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I never was able to get agumon. D:
> 
> BTW, it's PokÃ©man not Pokemon. D:



-Digimon

And it's Poketo Monsteru


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> -Digimon
> 
> And it's Poketo Monsteru



Dear god I love digimon... a lot more then pokemon


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> -Digimon
> 
> And it's Poketo Monsteru


Fine. I'll take the Pikachu. D:


----------



## Tao (Apr 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Fucking awesome



I distinctly remember learning to cuss after I get Hey You Pikachu.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Well I would mostly just like to go to the older regins


Um... In Heart Gold and Soul Silver you can go to Johto and Kanto. So... wish granted?



Steel_Wolf said:


> Technicly its Pocket Monsters not PokÃ©man


Preeeeetty sure he wasn't being serious there, buddy.



8-bit said:


> -Digimon
> 
> And it's Poketo Monsteru


POKETTO MONSTERU: HATTO GOLDO TO SORRU SIRUVA!!!


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Um... In Heart Gold and Soul Silver you can go to Johto and Kanto. So... wish granted?
> 
> Preeeeetty sure he wasn't being serious there, buddy.
> 
> ...



Well I mean like in the newest regins I want to be able to go to the old regins, I played the original cyrstal version so yeah that is why I got HeartGold. Also yeah I wasn't being serious about the pokemans thing either


----------



## Ixis (Apr 30, 2010)

I've been playing pokemon since red and blue... and it's still the same god damn formula with different critters

WHY DO I LOVE IT SO MUCH?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

Ixis said:


> I've been playing pokemon since red and blue... and it's still the same god damn formula with different critters
> 
> WHY DO I LOVE IT SO MUCH?


There's drugs in the cartridges... O_O


----------



## Truth (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll stick to playing my Pokemon red on my Gameboy colour in my college breaks.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 30, 2010)

Faris said:


> There was a USB Wifi thing, but they recalled it. As far as I know, they still work if you have one but if not, ya gotta get your own home wifi. You could try Books a Million wifi or some such, but that's not reliable.



yeah, you can get a newer one now. if your comp has a net connection and a free USB slot, it works. 

i see them at Best Buy all the freaking time and they're only something like $20 up here.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 30, 2010)

Truth said:


> I'll stick to playing my Pokemon red on my Gameboy colour in my college breaks.



It still works?

I know all Gold and Silver games died after a few years because of the internal clock, but I'd have figured old Gameboy games would just fall apart inside by now.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 30, 2010)

Faris said:


> I distinctly remember learning to cuss after I get Hey You Pikachu.



lol



SirRob said:


> POKETTO MONSTERU: HATTO GOLDO TO SORRU SIRUVA!!!



OHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

8-bit said:


> And it's Poketo Monsteru


This is America, speak American! :V


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm actually am going to get/make cosplays of these characters from the game: Team Magma grunt and Darkrai (human version)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

8-bit said:


> OHHHHHHHHHH!


YOSH!!


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 1, 2010)

Ixis said:


> I've been playing pokemon since red and blue... and it's still the same god damn formula with different critters
> 
> WHY DO I LOVE IT SO MUCH?




Maybe for the same reason every single FPS has been recycled and still sells today? And for how every platformer mascot-with-attitude was just the same game with a few gimmicks here and there? And how every single Grand Theft Auto is just Grand Theft Auto 3 in a different city and it still sells? And how every single RPG is trying to be as much like D&D as possible?

Maybe you just...like that formula? Ever think of that?


----------



## ___ (May 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha ha, Pokemon's for babies, didn't you know? :roll:



ARCEUS- You dare mock the legacy that is pokemon?


----------



## Truth (May 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It still works?
> 
> I know all Gold and Silver games died after a few years because of the internal clock, but I'd have figured old Gameboy games would just fall apart inside by now.



Works perfectly fine. Got upto the nugget bridge and caught mew, so I know that glitch actually works.


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

rman7580 said:


> ARCEUS- You dare mock the legacy that is pokemon?


Oh lol.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It still works?
> 
> I know all Gold and Silver games died after a few years because of the internal clock, but I'd have figured old Gameboy games would just fall apart inside by now.



Gameboy cartridges are actually very resistant, as are many old games.  My Final Fantasy Legends II is as old as me (literally) and it still works perfectly.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 11, 2010)

There is a new mystery gift by the way. It is for your PokeWalker called Winter Path and you can hind helpful items there. Along with 3 pokemon with specail attacks.

I wish I still had my PokeWalker


----------



## Tufts (May 16, 2010)

anyone want to battle? :O!


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 17, 2010)

I might want to battle when I get an Arcues and a real Celebi (apparently I have a hacked one)


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> (apparently I have a hacked one)


That's pretty much the only way to get a Celebi.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's pretty much the only way to get a Celebi.



Well you can get one in an event in like Japan or something


----------



## Mailbox (May 18, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Well you can get one in an event in like Japan or something



Yeah, _4 years ago_.

Buttttttttttttttt I think they're coming out with one you can grab off Wi-Fi here real soon. I think.

Making legit Pokemon is easier. :V I can give you a crash course in that, or you could google it!


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 25, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> Yeah, _4 years ago_.
> 
> Buttttttttttttttt I think they're coming out with one you can grab off Wi-Fi here real soon. I think.
> 
> Making legit Pokemon is easier. :V I can give you a crash course in that, or you could google it!



I have like 2 Celebis now... one real. I also got a really fake Arcues, it awas caught by Hitler and it is lvl 1 caught at lvl 100 an it is holding a bike... yeah


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> I have like 2 Celebis now... one real. I also got a really fake Arcues, it awas caught by Hitler and it is lvl 1 caught at lvl 100 an it is holding a bike... yeah


Holding a bike? Lolwut?


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Holding a bike? Lolwut?



Yea, it throws the bike at enemies and it does super effectives all the time.


----------



## Wreth (May 25, 2010)

Pokemon, is the awesomeness.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> I wish I still had my PokeWalker



I wear mine on the front of my jeans and it's scratched to Hell from me scraping it against walls when I walk past. :c

I think you can get any old one and sync it with your game?


----------



## Wreth (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

This is pretty much my life. Only I was about 11/12 when it came out, so I sacrificed popularity from the get-go.


----------



## Rachrix (May 25, 2010)

i played them all up to ruby. i logged over 500 hours on it got the full pokedex and beat, battel tower and got every ribbon on one zagoose :3. never got a DS tho , my poke days are over


----------



## Wreth (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This is pretty much my life. Only I was about 11/12 when it came out, so I sacrificed popularity from the get-go.




Hahaha! This is so true for me also!


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This is pretty much my life. Only I was about 11/12 when it came out, so I sacrificed popularity from the get-go.


I'm the middle part for each stage of my life. e_e


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This is pretty much my life. Only I was about 11/12 when it came out, so I sacrificed popularity from the get-go.


This is still the best strip ever.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm the middle part for each stage of my life. e_e



Decades as a social outcast is worth it for the POKEMANS.


----------



## 8-bit (May 25, 2010)

Pokemon = slavery hurr hurr


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow sucks.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Pokemon Yellow sucks.



-centuries long shitstorm-


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Pokemon Yellow sucks.


Not as badly as Pokemon Gold. :roll:


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Not as badly as Pokemon Gold. :roll:


 Wut?


Harebelle said:


> -centuries long shitstorm-


Okay, Pikachu sucks.

Better?


----------



## Redregon (May 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wut?
> 
> Okay, Pikachu sucks.
> 
> Better?



not played yellow but i will agree with you... pikachu sucks especially compared to Raichu imo. 

(still gotta nab one of those surf+fly-chus from my walker... and add the other HMs like strength and rocksmash and i gots me a nice little HMslave.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2010)

Redregon said:


> not played yellow but i will agree with you... pikachu sucks especially compared to Raichu imo.


Yes.

But in yellow, Pikachu sucks alot.

Let's compare my Level 22 Pikachu with my level 22 Ivysaur.

Pikachu
Level: 22
Attack: 37
Defense: 26
Speed: 56
Special: 32

Ivysaur
Level: 22
Attack: 37
Defense: 38
Speed: 37
Special: 46

Yeah, Ivysaur is the better pokemon


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yes.
> 
> But in yellow, Pikachu sucks alot.
> 
> ...


But Pikachu's soooooo cute!!! â™¥


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But Pikachu's soooooo cute!!! â™¥


The smell of penis coming from your mouth is irradiating the environment around you.


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> The smell of penis coming from your mouth is irradiating the environment around you.


But it was your penis. =(


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But it was your penis. =(


No, That was Silibus's dick you were suckin'


----------



## SirRob (May 26, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, That was Silibus's dick you were suckin'


It was a long time ago when we were good friends.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 26, 2010)

You two need to leave. This is ment for talking about the game, not pron


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 26, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> You two need to leave. This is ment for talking about the game, not pron


*Trollin'


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 31, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> *Trollin'



... what my own thread or are you talking about you?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> ... what my own thread or are you talking about you?


 Oh nevermind


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Jun 1, 2010)

Well... I'm sick of this thread already so here is a link for all the news about pokemon: http://projectpokemon.org/


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 2, 2010)

Zeeky Boogy Doog. *Nuclear explosion* Back on topic people.


So, Gen V is going to have some kind of event when you transfer the shiny legendary dogs in, right? Does that mean you can unlock an event where oyu get them in Gen IV (With gameshark because some of us don't *HAVE* a Toys'R'Us where we live)


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 2, 2010)

Pokemon is dead. Fuck you, whatever that electric ghost thing is.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Pokemon is dead. Fuck you, whatever that electric ghost thing is.



Rotom? I want to rape it. >:[


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Zeeky Boogy Doog. *Nuclear explosion* Back on topic people.
> 
> 
> So, Gen V is going to have some kind of event when you transfer the shiny legendary dogs in, right? Does that mean you can unlock an event where oyu get them in Gen IV (With gameshark because some of us don't *HAVE* a Toys'R'Us where we live)


There is no event for that in Gen IV, you would simply get it via Wifi from the Japanese movie theatre or something. Also, let's use the better Pokemon topic for this sort of discussion. 8)


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pokemon has really grown a little less unpoppular, it is also showing it's attempt at regaining its fame through all the new versions which just have the word "soul, heart, etc." placed infront of the name and people will think "OMFG A NEW POKEMON GAME!"  Thing is though, most children now a days are growing up with first person shooter games that are vastly more poppular than RPG style pokemon and all the newer Pokemon games are just basically this: New pokemon, somewhat new map, same cheesy and lame concept and objective, same physics and it really doesn't possess any good replay value.  The music in the last pokemon game I ever played which was Diamond had a really great soundtrack that I'd like to keep and it had some new parts to it that made it interesting but after you achieve all that, what good is it when you also have games like Modern Warfare staring you in the face saying "ok now you played Pokemon, now play me."  That person probably will never go back to pokemon again.

Another long speech I know; I seem to be good at those :/


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Pokemon has really grown a little less unpoppular, it is also showing it's attempt at regaining its fame through all the new versions which just have the word "soul, heart, etc." placed infront of the name and people will think "OMFG A NEW POKEMON GAME!"  Thing is though, most children now a days are growing up with first person shooter games that are vastly more poppular than RPG style pokemon and all the newer Pokemon games are just basically this: New pokemon, somewhat new map, same cheesy and lame concept and objective, same physics and it really doesn't possess any good replay value.  The music in the last pokemon game I ever played which was Diamond had a really great soundtrack that I'd like to keep and it had some new parts to it that made it interesting but after you achieve all that, what good is it when you also have games like Modern Warfare staring you in the face saying "ok now you played Pokemon, now play me."  That person probably will never go back to pokemon again.
> 
> Another long speech I know; I seem to be good at those :/


yea MW is so mch kooler thn pokemon. only kids ply pokemon neways :roll:


----------



## Garreth (Jun 2, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Pokemon has really grown a little less unpoppular, it is also showing it's attempt at regaining its fame through all the new versions which just have the word "soul, heart, etc." placed infront of the name and people will think "OMFG A NEW POKEMON GAME!"  Thing is though, most children now a days are growing up with first person shooter games that are vastly more poppular than RPG style pokemon and all the newer Pokemon games are just basically this: New pokemon, somewhat new map, same cheesy and lame concept and objective, same physics and it really doesn't possess any good replay value.  The music in the last pokemon game I ever played which was Diamond had a really great soundtrack that I'd like to keep and it had some new parts to it that made it interesting but after you achieve all that, what good is it when you also have games like Modern Warfare staring you in the face saying "ok now you played Pokemon, now play me."  That person probably will never go back to pokemon again.
> 
> Another long speech I know; I seem to be good at those :/



And yet it still sells.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 2, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> long speech


well i have an equal amount of time played on both pokemon ruby and MW so ha. eace at around 500 hours. i'm ten prestige with every title but one.  and on ruby i have finshed the pokedex and beat the battle tower to 50 (still not 100 , damn regi steel.) so i would call it even, but MW is starting to take the lead, but then again i might go back to the original games again


----------



## Garreth (Jun 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> well i have an equal amount of time played on both pokemon ruby and MW so ha. eace at around 500 hours. i'm ten prestige with every title but one.  and on ruby i have finshed the pokedex and beat the battle tower to 50 (still not 100 , damn regi steel.) so i would call it even, but MW is starting to take the lead, but then again i might go back to the original games again



My total game time for pokemon goes over a few thousand easily. =T


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 2, 2010)

Garreth said:


> My total game time for pokemon goes over a few thousand easily. =T



My autistic cousin spends his days playing Pokemon.  Last time I checked, which was barely a few months after Diamond/Pearl came out, he already had over 300 hours on each.  And you should see his Emerald save file, the hour counter broke.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm actually not playing pokemon right now, because I have everything I want... well except for all lengands.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 3, 2010)

Garreth said:


> My total game time for pokemon goes over a few thousand easily. =T



well thats just ruby but wow i thought i was a completionist.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2010)

Hokuto no Pokemon.

Shit getting real.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2010)

He is no match for Missilechu.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


>


 Hi old banner.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 6, 2010)

What's this? Hokuto no Pikachu without any vids?

[yt]a79ASplxoGE[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 6, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What's this? Hokuto no Pikachu without any vids?
> 
> [yt]a79ASplxoGE[/yt]


 Dat sucks


----------

